# Eclipse: Templates



## guest (7. Jul 2004)

Eclipse Keys

Ich weiß, daß die Frage nicht 100 %ig hierher gehört, aber da sich wohl in diesem Forum die meisten Eclipse Anhänger/Benutzer befinden dürften versuch ich einfach mal hier ne antwort zu finden.

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel.... ich benutze eclipse 3.0 und möchte durch eine tastenkombination eine textausgabe machen. Z.B. "Strg + shift + y" erzeugt mir ein "System.out.println("") ;"

Also ich kenne die vervollständigung durch strg + space, aber das ist eigentlich nicht gemeint..

gruß


----------



## bygones (7. Jul 2004)

mhm - weiß jetzt gar net ob man eigene keys einführen kann aber z.b. System.out.println() geht einfach:
geb "syso" ein und dann STRG + Leertaste...


----------



## Guest (7. Jul 2004)

Gibts sowas auch für z.B
public static void main (String[] args);??


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Jul 2004)

Schau mal in den Preferences in den Bereich "Workbench - Java - Editor - Templates".

Dort kannst Du eigene Templates definieren.


----------



## bygones (7. Jul 2004)

für main function einfach 'main' eingeben und dann wieder strg+leertaste...

@peacemaker: mhm - da seh ich nur die templates an sich aber nicht die keys die diese aktivieren....


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Jul 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @peacemaker: mhm - da seh ich nur die templates an sich aber nicht die keys die diese aktivieren....


Mit Shortcuts funktioniert das auch nicht.

Man definiert in dem genannten Bereich die Templates. Im Editor gibt man dann das Kürzel für das Template (z. B. "sysout") ein und drückt Strg + Leertaste. Dadurch wird dann das Kürzel ersetzt.


----------



## bygones (7. Jul 2004)

uhi - thx !!! das ist ja cool  :lol:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Jul 2004)

Ich kam auch erst durch die Frage unseres Gastes darauf. 

Ich werde den Template-Mechanismus aber auch auf jeden Fall künftig einsetzen.


----------



## bygones (7. Jul 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich werde den Template-Mechanismus aber auch auf jeden Fall künftig einsetzen.


Ich auch - schon ein toString() und equals reingehauen


----------

